# Sunbeds and fake tan during tx



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

I'm d/r, due to start stims on friday.

However, I'm feeling a bit pale, and as it dosent look like I'm about to be whisked away somewhere hot, was wondering if fake tan is ok during tx?
I think I read somewhere that sunbeds were bad for you during tx, so I'm staying away from them.

Is it also right that you shouldnt highlight your hair during tx?

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

bump


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

I would defo avoid the sun bed during tx tho I have used them before I have started stabbing!

As for the highlights, well I read that highlights were ok. Why don't you ask your hairdresser or check it out on the internet.

Sorry I can't be of more help!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya Marielou 

not sure if this helps much but i found this on internet 

At present, there are no known dangers with regards to the use of cosmetic tanning products. However, certain ingredients can cause an allergic reaction or skin irritation in susceptible individuals. For this reason, it is desirable to carry out a small patch test on clients at least 24 hours prior to treatment, particularly if they have a history of allergic reactions or sensitive skin. Therapists should also note that the British Medical Association (BMA) state on their website that &#8220;self-tanning lotions should not be used in pregnancy&#8221; www.bma.org.uk/ap.nsf/Content/sunalternative 

and i guess whilst you are ttc with tx you should treat your body as though it is already pregnant

Love Mini xx


----------

